# Dark Rift Delay. 100% wet mod



## wrentema (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi. I build the Dark Rift Delay. It has a mix knob but it actually is a blend knob. It blends in the wet signal. I would love to be able to control the dry signal volume and have better control. And even go to full wet signal.. Is it possible to add a potentiometer (behind R18?). What value should I use?
Thanks!

Schematic here: https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/DarkRiftDelay.pdf

Wouter


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2021)

Let's make sure I understand what you want.  Do you want to rewire the MIX pot to go from 100% dry to 100% wet?  Or do you want to add another pot to control the dry level separately from the wet level?


----------



## wrentema (Jan 2, 2021)

Well both would work for me.
The first one would be ideal.. But wasn’t sure if it’s possible because one side of the mix pot is already connected to “VREF”. 
But as long as I can go to 100% wet I’m happy.

I’m using my pedalboard not so much for guitar. But mostly as an external effect board (for my DAW). So 100% wet makes sense..


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2021)

You're new here; I don't know anything about you.  I'll assume that if you can build a pedal, you can mod a pedal.

Let's look at Door #1...  
Here's how I'd do it.
Cut pin 1 of the MIX pot about half-way up and remove the cut end from the board.
Remove R18.
Use an ohmmeter to figure out which R18 pad goes to IC1 pin 1.
Run a wire from that pad to pin 1 of the MIX pot.
That's it. The volume will change a little when you rotate the MIX pot, but it did that before, so no biggie.  If you want the overall volume to be louder, increase R13.  Try 33K, 47K or 68K.


----------



## wrentema (Jan 2, 2021)

Uuh yes. I am new here. Not new to building (soldering etc). But onjy recently started learning more about electronics and actually understanding schematics etc. So lot to learn still 
But I can do this and will try! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2021)

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## wrentema (Apr 4, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Good luck, let us know how it goes.


Finally had time to do it and it works perfectly! Thanks again!

I didn't replace R13 because it was hard to reach without desoldering the pots (or making a mess..). But would do it if I would build it from scratch. Because it is indeed a bit quiet.


----------

